# Big Tides



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

The crazy tides we have been having have made fishing a little "different" than normal. In the back lakes the fish have not been so much in the lakes but in areas that are normally dry. They have really been hanging out in the shallow sand/salt flats, but they are scattered staying in small groups. Its fun hunting them down though. Seems like they will just appear out of nowhere sometimes!! Looks like we will be in this pattern until the bigger northers start hitting as just like every year! Fishing pressure should start easing up with the start of deer season.


----------

